# Undo OnePass Consolidation



## Kaldaien (Sep 20, 2006)

I am in what can only be described as OnePass Hell now.

Prior to this last software update, I used to have multiple season passes for shows. I had season passes to treat new episodes differently than re-runs, doing things like keeping more episodes, keeping until I delete, and prioritizing new vs re-runs differently in the Season Pass manager. Now it has consolidated all of these season passes into a single "OnePass" and keeps them all until I delete them (instead of just the new episodes) and blindly assigned everything the same priority. Needless to say, I ran out of space on my TiVo a few days after this patch was rolled out because of all the re-runs that are "keep until I delete" and less than optimal priority assignment.

These multiple season passes should have been converted to wishlists, with their priorities and recording properties untouched. As it stands now, I am going to have to do this myself and re-prioritize over 140 season passes and wishlists. I _really_ have better things to do with my time, and that's why I bought a TiVo in the first place.

Considering the TiVo server keeps track of season passes, on the off chance that it has a backup copy of season passes from before this consolidation occurred, it would be nice if users were given the option to convert every shared season pass to a wishlist instead of a single OnePass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have 140 shows that had multiple SPs? I didn't even think there were that many shows currently with new episodes and reruns airing. I'm not trying to discount your issue, but I think you might have exagerated just a bit. 

FYI there is a whole thread in the Roamio forum about this issue. There are quite a few people who have the same issue as you. The consensus is that it's unlikely TiVo is going to revert this change, so for now the only work around is to use WLs or Suggestions for the repeats.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Initially there was a strong response. While new converts have complained a bit, it *appears* that with the new paradigm those who initially complained have adjusted as noted above. 

Wishlists have been done both ways- for the new shows OR the reruns, letting 1P cover the other. I don't know if one way has been superior over the other.


----------



## jacbec (May 15, 2012)

What happened to the open folder display and dates on the recordings. They are now gone?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah i just gave up and went with the flow. Whatever. 

Most of the shows I used 2 passes for I didn't watch. The family did. They don't seem to be complaining so ....

Not sure if they miss extra reruns or have missed a new episode or not, but no one has said anything to me. 

The one show I used 2 passes for that I watched is Shark Tank and I just got into that show and due to the nature of the show, an old show I haven't seen is the same as a new show I haven't seen. Or at least that's how I rationalized it. 

so far my sports don't seem to be affected. 

I haven't bothered with wishlists yet. One of these days maybe.

At the same time I haven't used the streaming option at all from My Shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> Initially there was a strong response. While new converts have complained a bit, it *appears* that with the new paradigm those who initially complained have adjusted as noted above.
> 
> Wishlists have been done both ways- for the new shows OR the reruns, letting 1P cover the other. I don't know if one way has been superior over the other.


WL seems to be better for repeats since they can't be limited to a single channel. 1Ps can be channel specific so they work better for first run shows.m


----------

